# What are Heartfelt Beads made from? Newbie.



## Cisco Kid (Apr 5, 2011)

I see I have entered one of those ongoing forum heated debates re: these heartfelt beads vs kitty litter beads etc. when I asked my newbie ques. about creating a simple coolidor.

QUES:
1. What are heartfelt beads made from? I have a lot of regular silica dessicant beads, but as has been pointed out in some threads, surely these merely absorb moisture and cannot be used.

2. What have never experienced Kitty Litter in beads of any kind....I guess I don't use that actual brand for my cat...he gets only a clay based kind.
But surely these beads in the Kitty Litter can only also absorb moisture.

Veeery Iiiinnnterestingk.
What have I got into?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Dessicants are simply a silica gels that are dried to have minimal amount of moisture in them. Think of it like a paper towel. When you have a dry paper towel, it will absorb water. However, after you saturate it to a certain point, the only thing it will do is keep the moisture.

Heartfelt beads, I believe, are porous silica gels that has lithium chloride stuffed in it. The salt helps keep the EMC vs RH% hysteresis sharper and helps hold more water per volume.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The biggest difference between the two is that beads are High Density silica gel and cat litter (Exquisicat, etc) is made from Low Density silica gel. Beads are covalently bound with mineral salts, which regulate the amount of moisture absorbed and desorbed at a specific RH level. Cat litter is unregulated and operates at the native moisture processes of silica gel, which is ~50% RH.

Due to it's lesser ability to hold moisture, many times more cat litter is required in order to adequately humidify a given volume of space. If you have a large cooler, cabinet, etc and aren't worried about space considerations, it's a viable alternative to beads. In desktops, tupperdors, etc, you're better off with beads.

*If this thread even shows a hint of debate, reckless, or pointless posts, it's getting shut down.*


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Cat litter is unregulated and operates at the native moisture processes of silica gel, which is ~50% RH.


Hmm, I did not know that. Might be a good idea pick up some KL and use them in my dry box.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bc8436 said:


> Hmm, I did not know that. Might be a good idea pick up some KL and use them in my dry box.


Haha! I think you just found yet another use for it!


----------



## Cisco Kid (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, thanks. Got it. I just wanted to know because I have quite a bit of the silica dessicant around.

Now, the next ques. Just how do I use the Kitty Litter when I do find some in my local store.

I hope someone doesn't mind giving me the run through. But I would appreciate it, or a hyper link to a the best forum thread that gives the step by step instructions about how to wet it, or use it, or when to replace it etc.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cisco Kid said:


> Ok, thanks. Got it. I just wanted to know because I have quite a bit of the silica dessicant around.
> 
> Now, the next ques. Just how do I use the Kitty Litter when I do find some in my local store.
> 
> ...


_I am answering your question as you asked how to get started with Kitty Litter. Mods please take note just helping out a BOTL!
Here is the link the bible on Kitty Litter usage!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html_


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

My take on the debate is simply this in essence they roughly do the same thing. Beads are normally set for a specific RH and with KL you have to add distilled water to get to desired RH. As Tony's thread will say it normally takes twice the amount of KL compared to beads hence the high density / low density silica. 

So if space is an issue beads wins. 

The other major difference between the 2 is cost.

Per heartfelts website 1/2 pound is Price: $18.14

Per petsmart website 8lbs is now: $ 12.99 which is $0.81 per 1/2 lb

Cost wise KL wins. 

Use what works for you and what you are willing to buy there is no right or wrong answer to this.


----------



## str8dog (Mar 30, 2011)

Beads come in 60, 65 and 70%. What's the difference?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

str8dog said:


> Beads come in 60, 65 and 70%. What's the difference?





Herf N Turf said:


> The biggest difference between the two is that beads are High Density silica gel and cat litter (Exquisicat, etc) is made from Low Density silica gel. Beads are covalently bound with mineral salts, which regulate the amount of moisture absorbed and desorbed at a specific RH level. Cat litter is unregulated and operates at the native moisture processes of silica gel, which is ~50% RH.
> 
> Due to it's lesser ability to hold moisture, many times more cat litter is required in order to adequately humidify a given volume of space. If you have a large cooler, cabinet, etc and aren't worried about space considerations, it's a viable alternative to beads. In desktops, tupperdors, etc, you're better off with beads.
> 
> *If this thread even shows a hint of debate, reckless, or pointless posts, it's getting shut down.*


Not an expert but I would expect salt content of the bead determines RH once fully charged.


----------



## str8dog (Mar 30, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Not an expert but I would expect salt content of the bead determines RH once fully charged.


I'll accept that ... for now, lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Also keep in mind whatever beads you buy that's the R/H you get. They are fool proof they are also not adjustable. In the sense i have seen people saturate them to death. In an attempt to get a higher R/H. They wind up washing the salts away and ruin the beads.


----------

